# meyers 22154a controller problem



## Brass Monkey (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello! I'm a newbie,this is my first post. I'm working on a Meyers plow w/ a 22154a controller. As soon as I turn it on,it blows the fuse. Worked fine up until last week,moved truck,went to put plow down...fuse blew. Thats all she does....new fuse,blown fuse. A coil seems to be working OK. All help is appreciated,thanks for a great site! B .M.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Throw the question out in the Meyer area lower down. The Mayer manufacturer site on the Internet may have a trouble shooting guide you can down load.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Disconnect the three coil wires out at the pump. Does it still blow the fuse?


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys,I disconnected the three coil wires and tried again. Overload light came on,dimmed,then fuse blew. Pad lights didn't come on at all. This is a little more than I had before.Last time,overload light didn't come on at all. Does my controller require repair with a BFH?  Thanks again,B.M.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Either the control harness is shorted to ground between the controller and the front of the truck or the controller itself is shorted internally. First check the harness for any issues and if none are found proceed to fix the controller with the BFH.


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 13, 2009)

*controller*

B&B,thanks again. This truck is rife with wiring issues,the previous owner used extension cord to wire the rear of the truck AND the plow rig. I bought the truck for the plow only. Unfortunately,my truck ate a valve and I had no choice but to run this p.o.s. I have purchased a replacement truck,as I remove the plow rig I will check all harnesses,connections. Good thing the BFH is out being recalibrated,I would have used it by now! Thanks again,have a good weekend B.M.


----------

